# New Jersey and Long Island shops?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I live in New York City, and am going through the hassle of finding a gunshop in the NJ and Long Island regions that deals in Walther products and is reputable and reliable. I would appreciate any advise from members from these areas about where to go. I would be nice if the shops were within 50 miles of Manhattan.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Find a Walther dealer ( You can set the search for within 50 or 100 miles of Manhattan)
Find a Dealer - Walther Arms


----------



## blueski (Dec 9, 2015)

Simon Peter Sport Co.


----------



## rbdjr (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim Flynns Truck/Gun shop, Glen Gardner NJ, he is a great guy to deal with.


----------

